

NVidia GF100 Fermi silicon cost analysis - profquail
http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2010/1/21/nvidia-gf100-fermi-silicon-cost-analysis.aspx

======
Entlin
Does it really cost $5000 to create a single wafer? It's just exposure,
putting it into differenth baths etc. Should be fairly inexpensive, not?

